# :: ECS Tuning :: Audi FSI Cam Followers - Be Aware!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

The problem is widespread and chronic: cam followers for the high pressure fuel pump in FSI engines are prone to wear. Savvy FSI owners periodically pull the pump and check the follower to avoid costly fuel pump and camshaft damage.

Symptoms of advanced cam follower-itis include loss of power, rough running, and an illuminated check engine light.

To help you understand and mitigate the problem, we've put together a photo tutorial that demonstrates how to inspect and replace your cam follower. Use it with our handy repair kit to keep your FSI running strong.


Check It or Wreck It

Audi FSI Engines:

A3 2.0T (2005+)
B7 A4 2.0T (2005-2008)
TT MKII 2.0T (2008+)
TT MKII TTS (2008+)

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Let know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

